# 7 Maltese in South Florida County Shelters!



## Bibu

There are currently 7 maltese between Miami-Dade County Animal Services and Broward County Animal shelters!

Is there a Maltese rescue that could get them out of there and find them foster homes until they find their forever homes?

I'm not in South Florida now but if there is anyone that would be willing to help that would be great! There is just so many of them!

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

:-( Too far away from me.


----------



## michellerobison

Oooh, so sad. I was just in Naples last week. I would have loved to take them all home w/ me.... I can't wait until we can move so we can take in rescues. We can't do it w/ the house for sale... 
People are freaked out enough knowing we have 5 fluffs in the house. Funny,they can't tell it until the realtor tells them.

We pick up most of the beds and toys and we steam clean a lot,since I have allergies...


----------



## Bibu

That would have been awesome if you could have picked them up! 

Lets hope there are good families out there for each and every one of them.


----------



## revakb2

I'm on the west coast of Florida, but there is an AMA rescue person on the east coast. I don't have her number handy, but if you contact AMA maybe they can help. SCMR also has some foster homes in Florida. You could contact them also.


----------



## Cosy

Bonnie Palmer has a rescue group. Try her number on her website.


----------



## Bibu

I will do that! Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20

If you look at the AMA website we also have a Rescue coordinator in Florida, but I am not sure if she is close to any of these. Check her out too.


----------



## michellerobison

Bibu said:


> That would have been awesome if you could have picked them up!
> 
> Lets hope there are good families out there for each and every one of them.


I would have loved to get them out of there. I hope they can find homes. Just breaks my heart to hear any fluff is in a shelter....


----------



## Bibu

> If you look at the AMA website we also have a Rescue coordinator in Florida, but I am not sure if she is close to any of these. Check her out too.


Thanks for your help Edie! I contacted Jeanneane, AMA's Florida rescue coordinator, and she told me she would drive down to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow to see/pick up the babies. Since I started the thread, there are now 8 maltese in one of the shelters. She also mentioned she is losing her Ft Lauderdale foster home which is really sad! 

*If anyone who lives in the Ft Lauderdale area and is willing to become a foster, please contact Jeanneane. You can find her contact info on the AMA rescue page. *

*There are so many babies that need your help!*


----------



## plenty pets 20

I hope she is able to pull a few. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Bibu

*UPDATE:* All the Maltese have been rescued!!  
Thanks to AMA once again for your help and dedication!


----------



## Snowbody

Bibu said:


> *UPDATE:* All the Maltese have been rescued!!
> Thanks to AMA once again for your help and dedication!


What a relief. Thank you so much for bringing it to everyone's attention.:chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Great work Bibu!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Do you know if AMA got them all or some?? Just wondering, but so glad they are all free.


----------



## kikiiniowa

Great news.Thanks for the update.


----------



## kathym

:chili::chili:Thank God that was the best News i have had all day....:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili::chili:YEAH!!!! They're outta there!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu

I spoke to Jeaneanne and when she called, 7 of them had been adopted already. They wouldn't release the 8th one to her because he was in good health. However, I checked later this morning and the 8th one had been adopted too! I guess malts are really popular in south florida. Well, they were all so cute I'm sure it wasn't hard to find them homes!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Whooo Hooo!!!


----------

